# How to start getting in shape?



## Ms.Lulu (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi ladies! I would really like to start workout out and I would just like to know what works for you? I definitely don't want to lose any weight, I would just like to tone up. I am actually very thin (some would say too thin and I am very self-concious about it!) and would like to get more toned! 

A lot of people give me the side-eye when I say I want to start working out but just because I am thin does not mean I should just eat whatever I want and never workout! I would really like to be more healthy and I would love some tips and what workouts you love!

Thank you!


----------



## Funtabulous (Oct 8, 2010)

Don't listen to those people--they have a terrible attitude. Everyone should care about their health, good for you for recognizing that!

I can relate to you, although I wouldn't have considered myself 'too thin', just slender. I was actually sort of 'skinny fat'--small looking, but still a lot of jiggle! I didn't work out much and ate whatever I wanted, but I wasn't living a very healthy lifestyle and it would have caught up with me eventually. In 2008, I decided I wanted to be healthier and obtain a more lean figure (more muscle, less fat--this is actually what the so-called 'toned' look really is). 

I started with eliminating obvious junk from my diet/lifestyle--I quit smoking, dramatically cut down on my fast food intake, completely eliminated all beverages except for black coffee (no more than 1 or 2 cups a day), water, and tea (and the occasional V8--no fruit drinks, they are too high in sugar and full of calories, and you're better off just eating fruit). I also started taking a multi-vitamin and fish oil capsules. I also try to limit my drinking to once a month, if that, and even then I  drink red wine (NO mixed fruity drinks, those are calorie and sugar  NUCLEAR BOMBS).

I steadily started improving my diet by choosing whole grain over white (like with breads), eating more vegetables and fruit, and choosing lean meats (like chicken breast, or tuna). I read all labels on food now, and even keep track of my calories in a book, but that might be too obsessive for some (that's just how I like it!). I eat a lot less processed food and refined carbs. The more 'whole' your food is, the more full and satisfied you feel, and the better it is for you. 

As for exercise, I started walking more! I walked for about 40-60 minutes every day, usually spread out over the day. I also started to lift weights--don't be scared of this, a lot of women are and it's unfounded. You need a strength training routine if you want to add muscle--you won't look like a man, just toned, and more muscle=more calories burned and a higher metabolism. However if you are 'very thin' you may have to eat more than you are used to to achieve this.

A good resource to check out is Free Diet Plans at SparkPeople. They have nutrition and fitness articles that I've found very useful, an exercise database, an online community, and more! If you sign up, you will get your daily calorie requirement calculated for you, and macronutrient ratios (carbs, fat, protien).

When I first started, I followed a basic routine, like this one:

The Bikini Workout

You will probably want to start with the beginner strength program. Don't worry about it saying it's for weight loss--you can use it to get healthier and more 'toned' too, maybe just eat a bit more. It's a good way to start. The diet is good too because it shows you the proper macronutrient ratios (fat/carbs/protien). The Bikini Diet <-- link.

There is so much to know, you can start reading the articles on the site to learn more. Don't feel overwhelmed, though--you can start slow using the tips I mentioned earlier.

Keep in mind too that it's a lifestyle change, not a quick fix or something temporary. Work up to things slowly if you can, it can take a while to change your habits. Good for you for taking charge of your health and body! I found it very empowering, good luck!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 9, 2010)

Cut dairy, grain, and sugar.  The first two are non-essential, the middle is detrimental in many ways, and the last is so over-added to our diet  that its impact is horrific on your body.

Then, find a coach who will teach you how to lift weights.  You won't 'tone' without adding some muscle.

Finally, take a look at this website:
TEAM GORILLA

Those chicks lift heavy shit and eat well, they're not bulky and they're damn gorgeous.


----------



## PhuongyBaby (Oct 9, 2010)

I am starting my 7th week of P90X and I would have to say that I think it is one of the best ways to tone up. You can be skinny and do these workouts the program is not just for fat loss. Alot of girls I have talked to worry about doing the program cause they don't want to bulk up, but fortunately we are not built to bulk and have to take extra measure to do so. I would highly recommend doing p90x for toning. 

My schedule for working out is follow the video schedule 6 days a week and eating a high protein diet. The workouts last from 1hr -1hr and 15mins. 

Lemme kno if you want to know anything else about my routine and stuff. But I highly recommend this workout it really works and you don't have to worry about going to the gym all the time. I'm only in my 7th week and I have made major improvements already. Can't wait for my 60day to come up!!! Good luck finding wut works for you btw!


----------



## Funtabulous (Oct 12, 2010)

I just came across this page, and I think it's the best basic introduction to getting in shape I've ever seen:

Beginner's Health and Fitness Guide

Read the whole thing, it shouldn't take longer than 20-30 minutes.


----------



## cyanidewine (Oct 13, 2010)

I absolutely feel where you're coming from! I'm 5'3 and about 100lbs so I've heard it all when it comes to skinny girls wanting to get fit, especially from catty girls. There's nothing wrong with wanting to get STRONGER! I think it's fantastic, and it's sexy, and you can't look like a man without hormones and whatnot, women's bodies are not made to get giant muscles like that. That being said, I'm going to bombard you with some links!

The first set, is from Stumptuous, she's my absolute favorite writer on women's fitness, she's witty and easy to understand and she's upfront. You'll also notice however, she'll go over the term "toned" and how there is no such thing as it, and explains why. Very very good info here!

Strength without size: How to get stronger without getting bulky
From Dork to Diva Exercise Instruction (try watching the video for biceps curls, it's silly!)
Lies in the Gym - debunking myths about toning, what women should and shouldn't do etc (I mean, it tells you there is nothing a woman shouldn't do!) I highly recommend this one, it's all about the girl power!
And her other stuff is good, she has stuff on eating, inspiration etc, just follow the links along the top.

Next is ExRx!
Muscle/Exercise Directory - exercises organized by muscle!
Nutrition/Eating

I can also vouch for P90x, I think it's a great program, and worth the investment. It's really easy to follow if you'd rather not go to the gym, don't want to spend money on a personal trainer and you can get ideas for different variations.


----------



## Ms.Lulu (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank you ladies soo much for all this great information and I'm glad some of you can relate! I just recently bought the 30 day shred by Jillian Michaels but I might want to try the P90x (not at the same time ofcourse! lol) too!


----------



## cutemiauw (Oct 24, 2010)

Yeah, don't mind those people. I get side glances every time I said "no, thank you" to a calorie laden cupcake or fatty food. They are just jealous . I'm 5'4" and 113 lbs.

  	I absolutely love Pilates for toning up. It gave me a lean feel.
  	If you have a Wii, the EA Sports Active works really well for toning up too. It's a bit more fun because you'd feel like you have a personal trainer and some combination / feedback in your workout.


----------



## Funtabulous (Oct 24, 2010)

cutemiauw said:


> Yeah, don't mind those people. I get side glances every time I said "no, thank you" to a calorie laden cupcake or fatty food. They are just jealous . I'm 5'4" and 113 lbs.


 
	This is such a huge pet peeve of mine! Maybe the reason you are thin is because you DON'T eat that way? I wonder how people figure it's the other way around. Makes no sense!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Oct 25, 2010)

I think the other important thing to remember is that whatever you do, you have to be able to stick with it - if you make unrealistic expectations for yourself, you'll only get discouraged and give up, whether it has to do with eating habits or working out! For example, if you decide to cut out all of your favourite foods and only eat foods that you dislike, you're going to be unhappy and you won't stick with it for long! If you allow yourself a treat every once in a while, or work on only cutting out one or two types of food and adding a couple of healthier options, you'll have much more success! Like someone else said earlier, do it slowly so it stays permanent!

  	I'm not by any means skinny, and I never will be because of my body type, but I've been committed to a healthier lifestyle just like you since June, and have lost probably around 20 pounds. While I am still probably considered a little bit overweight, I am stronger than I've ever been in my life, and because I feel great, I'm more confident in my skin, I have more energy to do the things I love, and I'm a lot healthier than some of the thinner people that I know who don't treat their bodies well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Good for you for making the leap - it's not about how skinny you are, it's definitely about health and how you feel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I did find that just starting out, I didn't know how to lift weights, and I knew I didn't just want to go on the treadmill day after day! I highly recommend hiring a personal trainer, even if it's just for a few sessions to give you some tips and help you with your form. I've kept with mine, because she's hilarious and she pushes me farther than I can go on my own, but it's not for everyone, and it can get expensive.

  	Let us know how you're doing!


----------



## COBI (Nov 2, 2010)

cutemiauw said:


> Yeah, don't mind those people. I get side glances every time I said "no, thank you" to a calorie laden cupcake or fatty food. They are just jealous . I'm 5'4" and 113 lbs.


  	I know it might have been said lightly, but I usually disagree when people throw the word "jealousy" out. 

  	I lost my sister 5 years ago last week due to her battle with an eating disorder; so, I do stop for a second if someone appears to be on the line of obsessive regarding food choices.  I personally don't even like cupcakes, so it's not about whether someone will eat a cupcake or not, but if someone is constantly consumed with caloric content (when you can in reality allow yourself a treat once in a while), I become concerned that they are bordering on the dangerous line.  However, I try not to give side glances, etc; and with friends, I discuss concerns with them directly and privately.  

  	Eating healthy should be a choice, but it does not need to become an obsession. In general, when something/anything has become an obsession, it's crossed a different "healthy/unhealthy" line.  It is possible to over-exercise and become overly calorie-obsessive in the same manner that some people overeat... none of the situations are healthy.  I know of one girl who was concerned with the caloric content of toothpaste.

  	FWIW, I, for one, am not jealous of your size; I like being 5'10". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Everything needs to be about a healthy balance... nutritionally, physically and mentally.


----------



## cutemiauw (Nov 3, 2010)

COBI said:


> I know it might have been said lightly, but I usually disagree when people throw the word "jealousy" out.
> 
> I lost my sister 5 years ago last week due to her battle with an eating disorder; so, I do stop for a second if someone appears to be on the line of obsessive regarding food choices.  I personally don't even like cupcakes, so it's not about whether someone will eat a cupcake or not, but if someone is constantly consumed with caloric content (when you can in reality allow yourself a treat once in a while), I become concerned that they are bordering on the dangerous line.  However, I try not to give side glances, etc; and with friends, I discuss concerns with them directly and privately.
> 
> ...


	Oh I'm sorry about your sister 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 

  	And I'm sorry if I offended you, I was just joking with the "jealous" word, serves me right for typing without thinking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Actually, I don't think I'm a calorie obsessive person. I never count the calories in my food, I just don't like overly sweet and fatty stuff. Perhaps it's weird but the taste of fat triggered my gag reflex for as long as I remember (since I was a child). And I do eat cupcakes but I can't eat more than one at a time. I prefer muffins than cupcakes though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	But what you said about obsession with health/exercise, that was my pet peeve. I get that often. Yes, I'm on the lower side of a healthy weight, I exercise 20-30 minutes a day - 4-5 times a week, and I tried to make healthy choice with what I eat. Everyone somewhat has a different opinion about what's over exercising and dieting. So for me, as long as we feel healthy and good about myself, we must be already doing something right.

  	I agree with what you said about balance... It's just one person's balance might be different from other person's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## SarahC0612 (Dec 5, 2010)

Ms.Lulu said:


> Thank you ladies soo much for all this great information and I'm glad some of you can relate! I just recently bought the 30 day shred by Jillian Michaels but I might want to try the P90x (not at the same time ofcourse! lol) too!



 	I really like the Jillian Michaels 30 day shred. It really is effective and the best part is that it's only a 20 minute workout!

  	I think everyone on here has given great tips. I just have two additional things to add;  if you want to tone up to add more protein to your diet. Your body can't build muscle unless you give it  the protein building blocks that it needs to do so. Also, personal trainers can be expensive and so if it is not in your budget to hire someone, there are other ways to learn how to lift properly. The way I learned was from a friend who was very knowledgeable so I was lucky. But also, the gym I used to work out at had this class called "Body Pump." Some gyms that don't offer it may offer something very similar to it. If you are not familiar, Body Pump is a group fitness class for weight lifting. There are about ten 5 minute segments, each one targets a different muscle group and all the movement is choreographed to music. It is the best workout I have ever experienced! I took it 2-3 times a week for several years without ever getting "bulky." Because you work each muscle group for so long (5 mins is a long time when you're lifting!), you use lighter weights and so the result you get is lean muscle tone and ridiculous calorie burn. And, the best part is, if you start taking that class, you will learn how to properly lift weights with the correct form. Your first time will be a bit awkward, that's normal, and if you tell the instructor that you are new, they will take care to help guide you through it when you start. Once you get the hang of it, it is great! I was in the best shape of my life when I was going to that class. But my gym stopped offering it, and I also developed arthritis in my knees (not related to Body Pump, Arthritis runs in my family), so I had to stop going which really REALLY sucked.

  	Anyway, you can also go online, I am sure, to learn the basics. Or, I believe that the book, "Body for Life" also has instructions in it for how to correctly lift weights.

  	Good Luck! And good for you for wanting to get in shape! Don't listen to the ignorant people who think you don't need to go because you're petite. You are doing a great thing for yourself that will make you feel wonderful and also improve your health. Good for you!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Dec 5, 2010)

^^ I second Body Pump classes and Body for Life - I love the "aerobic weight-lifting" concept, had lots of fun at the classes, and had a ridiculously effective workout - I only stopped going for now because I'm working with a personal trainer 3x a week and have my gym membership on hold for a few months for school  I'm definitely going back when my gym membership is opened again in April!


----------



## Kathniss08 (May 5, 2014)

You should workout. You can tone your muscles by having some simple sit-ups and push ups. You can also use 5lbs dumbbell. Muscle is heavier than fats so if your fats will be burn you will have increase in your weight.


----------

